# Classified Threads



## TXRedBird (Apr 10, 2013)

I currently have Coturnix quail hatching eggs available and wanted to know if there is any particular section they should be posted in ? Don't see an area for anything other than chicken eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm I didnt even notice it was gone until you said something. It looks like the page was removed. Hopefully Austin will pop in and let us know where to post.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We changed the format. Here's a link.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f51/


----------

